# Progressive auto insurance



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I got this in an e mail today.

Remember this when you see all of his commercials....... ​
*PROGRESSIVE INSURANCE **is owned by Peter Lewis: Who is he? Read this...*​
*VERY IMPORTANT INFO TO PASS TO EVERYONE CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR COUNTRY.​​*​
You've seen and smiled at the Progressive Insurance TV commercials.​
Well, you're about to learn the rest of the story:​
You know their TV commercials, the ones featuring the ditsy actress all dressed in white. What you might not know is that the Chairman of Progressive is Peter Lewis, one of the *major funders of leftist causes in America*.​
Between 2001 and 2003, Lewis funneled $15 million to the ACLU, the group most responsible for destroying what's left of Americas Judeo-Christian heritage
.​Lewis also gave $12.5 million to MoveOn.org and American Coming Together, two key propaganda arms of the socialist left.

His funding for these groups was conditional on matching contributions from George Soros, the America-hating socialist who is the chief financier of the Obama political machine.

Lewis made a fortune as a result of capitalism, but now finances a progressive movement that threatens to destroy the American free enterprise system that is targeting television shows on Fox News.

Peter Lewis is making a fortune off of conservative Americans (who buy his auto insurance) that he applies to dismantle the very system that made him wealthy. He's banking on no one finding out who he is, so, STOP buying Progressive Insurance and pass this information on to all your friends.

Verify at Snopes: 
http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/peterlewis.asp
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/a/aclu-lewis.htm


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Glad I have Amica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> Glad I have Amica.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Currently on the Sao Paulo plan.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> Glad I have Amica.
> 
> Amica is the fkn best out there


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

It is called Progressive for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate those commercials even more now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

I decided several years back to give my business to a local insurance company, both car(s) and homeowner's insurance....they've been in Quincy Center forever, my grandfather used to work for them, and I believe in supporting small (relatively) business whenever I can.

Granted, I've never had to make a claim, but no complaints so far. If your agent is on their approved list, consider supporting local employment....they employ a ton of South Shore people.

Quincy Mutual


----------

